# Spicy Cranberry sauce



## danpeikes (Oct 17, 2009)

Has anyone ever made a spicy cranberry sauce?  I am not taking about a relish but an actual sauce for chicken or other protiens.  Adding red pepper flake along with something sweet like a fruit juice seems like a good contrast to the tartness of the cranberries.   Thoughts?


----------



## Nyeer (Oct 17, 2009)

Some cranberry sauce recipes ask for orange jelly to be  added, how about if you add something like red pepper jelly to the cranberries... just an idea.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 18, 2009)

I made a jalapeno/mango compote and the combination was great. I don't see why you couldn't put some diced chilies of some kind in and cook with the cranberries. I would also add sugar in some form (jelly, marmalade).
As for spices, not sure what I'd use with that combination, but could experiment with a variety (star anise, cardamon, etc)
I used cinnamon/cloves/candied ginger, orange in mine, like to add chopped walnuts as well.


----------



## Ekim (Mar 28, 2010)

So did you get anywhere with this idea? I'm curious.


----------

